# GreenValueHost Launches a New Scheme to Scam People



## centoslgd (Jun 13, 2015)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1489194

Is there any limit to this guy's shamelessness?


----------



## Licensecart (Jun 13, 2015)

Think you linked to the wrong thread?

Do you mean... http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1489194&p=9468206#post9468206


----------



## MannDude (Jun 13, 2015)

That was posted on April 16th.

Is this what you are looking for? http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1489194That was posted today... "Hosting company in a box" offering.

Combined with their silly offer here: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1488382it can be safely assumed someone is trying to get some quick fast cash.


----------



## centoslgd (Jun 13, 2015)

@Licensecart @MannDude Thank you very much for pointing the mistake out & I have fixed the link now.


----------



## drmike (Jun 13, 2015)

MannDude said:


> That was posted on April 16th.
> 
> Is this what you are looking for? http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1489194That was posted today... "Hosting company in a box" offering.


What a fucking horrendous POS trainwreck.

The kid clearly is biting at my long term Hosting Biz in a Box parody that I bring out to display the dysfunction in hosting industry.

This is another attention stunt.  Unsure why the good folks at WHT allow him to continue shitting on their site.


----------



## switsys (Jun 13, 2015)

äkböibgiögbigil


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jun 14, 2015)

Great, now I'm ready for summer. Thanks GVH!


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 14, 2015)

"Our passion is giving you high end services for low end cash. We give you more for your dollar than any other host in the world ever would, and that's our specialty. By choosing *GreenValue**Host* you are not only doing what's best for your wallet, but for your websites too!"

Sit back, and re-read this.. It doesn't make any sense... wtf

How can the cheapest service be the BEST for my website? LOL WUT!?


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## raindog308 (Jun 14, 2015)

drmike said:


> What a fucking horrendous POS trainwreck.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 14, 2015)

his account shows "disabled" on wht, is that banned?http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=419282

Did bear finally get his cataract surgery done last week to see the light?


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2015)

I just confirmed this as fact... Someone PM'd me about the ban with a screencap.

Seems like WHT went after the shilling  review they yanked down a few days ago.

Cardinal sin in WHT land to get implicated in shilling.  It happens to guys who aren't and heck of a mess to get out of on WHT.  This is their second biggest ban reason probably only after the multiple account violations.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 14, 2015)

I've been banned on WHT too.

You have been banned for the following reason:
Contact us if you don't know why you're banned yet again

Date the ban will be lifted: Contact Us

If you believe this message is in error, please contact us.

I guess they got moderator's lurking on other forums now and they cannot take constructive criticism seriously. I never flamed or said anything derogatory on WHT itself, they are playing Nazi games now by fishing for information about them that's being posted on other sites, then taking action on their own site.  Which is whatever, they can do whatever they want, but seems so silly .

Looks like that 'Cataract' surgery comment really pissed off bear. For good reason too, fucking moron.


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2015)

Wait you made a funny on other sites and WHT banned your account on WHT?

Bahaha, gosh they are playing rough tonight


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 14, 2015)

drmike said:


> Seems like WHT went after the shilling  review they yanked down a few days ago.


google cache of the review : http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KcAjm-E7lD0J:www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1488833+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


Jonny wasn't the only one banned tonight. A representative of the company he reviewed was also banned and it looks like WHT pulled every offer HMB ever posted (315 out of the 316 threads started by HMB were deleted)


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 14, 2015)

drmike said:


> Wait you made a funny on other sites and WHT banned your account on WHT?
> 
> Bahaha, gosh they are playing rough tonight


Yep, I never posted anything bad on WHT. It's all been on LET and VPSboard.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 14, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> google cache of the review : http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KcAjm-E7lD0J:www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1488833+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> 
> Jonny wasn't the only one banned tonight. The company he reviewed was also banned and it looks like WHT pulled every offer HMB ever posted (315 out of the 316 threads started by HMB were deleted)



Think about this though.

Think about how corrupt their moderation is. If someone makes a review about another host, they get disabled too? That makes absolutely no sense. If I make a review about CVPS w/o even knowing how bad they are... and if I post it on L.E.T and I get disabled for it.... Do you imagine how I would feel? It just doesn't make any sense, regardless of how much I dislike GVH, he shouldn't of got disabled for writing a review about another host.

Unless, it's under duress or done in a malicious way.. Which maybe it was?

Not defending GVH, but just exposing their moderation... They are so clueless and the forum activity decrease from 2013, 2014 is a testament of that. It's sad, but it's also hilariously funny making fun of them.


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> google cache of the review : http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KcAjm-E7lD0J:www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1488833+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> 
> Jonny wasn't the only one banned tonight. The company he reviewed was also banned and it looks like WHT pulled every offer HMB ever posted (315 out of the 316 threads started by HMB were deleted)


Holy heck.

HMB posted 316 threads of which 315 were offers?... What a ratio.

There is a reason why I say these forums need to regulate things more and have posting rules about ratios and contributions in essence to make offers.  It's to prevent mass ad dump zone. 

HMB isn't alone in this.  Most brands are doing this this ad landfilling.  Defect in the system over on WHT.

Shilling is a two sided ban - makes sense that if they feel foul behavior happened both benefiting parties get beat with the ugly stick.


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> Think about this though.
> 
> Think about how corrupt their moderation is. If someone makes a review about another host, they get disabled too? That makes absolutely no sense. If I make a review about CVPS w/o even knowing how bad they are... and if I post it on L.E.T and I get disabled for it.... Do you imagine how I would feel? It just doesn't make any sense, regardless of how much I dislike GVH, he shouldn't of got disabled for writing a review about another host.
> 
> ...


Well others have said it recently about behavior of GVH head folks - criminal activity documented in public.  WHT mods said whatever about that and not grounds for any action rightly to protect customers from a company wobbling strangely and showing signs of danger.

So using comments from another site to randomly ban a big mouth PITA, thorn in their laughing bone isn't very consistent with their moderation habits [referring to the good @Dillybob here].

I must say I didn't see this happening.  GVH Jonny was like the Teflon Don in the hosting world for a good long while.  All the elephant dung baked in his mouth wouldn't stick, those customers screaming about hell, fake humans in roles, hackers at the helm, alleged hacks, I mean it's afterschool movie entertainment for Summerhosts on ABC come this Fall.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 14, 2015)

'All the elephant dung baked in his mouth wouldn't stick'

   :lol:  :lol:  I lost it.


----------



## RLT (Jun 15, 2015)

If Hollywood could only come upwith this much drama and mystery they might make money again.


----------

